# Cultivating your best morel spot?



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Last two years I have a 30'x30' patch of morels right in my back yard that I have gotten several quart bags of out of. This year I am using temp fencing to keep the dogs away during the season, but anything I can or should do before/during/after the season to keep this little piece of heaven healthy and coming back?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

You are a lucky man, but I have no definite answers for you. I think Mother Nature determines best what will happen. Although I would probably dump my trimmings, bag dust, and any soaking water in and around the area. Doubt that would hurt anything. 
Hope it continues to produce for you, that is one garden I would guard with my life!
Curious though, is it the dark or white varieties? Wooded or open? 
Good luck on this!!!


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

All white morels. I have a group of 5 white pines I planted 10 years ago in a rough cirle, about the same time a box elder tree started gowing in the center of the group. I cut the box elder about 5 years ago when it was 10" dia stump. The pines are in the center of an acre of mowed lawn. The morels grow at the edge of the pines and out into the lawn, had to hold off mowing that area for a month last year but seemed like a good idea. Before finding these in my yard I had been mushroom hunting 10 times in the last 25 years and never found a single one! Starting to believe "morel hunting" was the new snipe hunt!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

GoNorthMore said:


> All white morels. I have a group of 5 white pines I planted 10 years ago in a rough cirle, about the same time a box elder tree started gowing in the center of the group. I cut the box elder about 5 years ago when it was 10" dia stump. The pines are in the center of an acre of mowed lawn. The morels grow at the edge of the pines and out into the lawn, had to hold off mowing that area for a month last year but seemed like a good idea. Before finding these in my yard I had been mushroom hunting 10 times in the last 25 years and never found a single one! Starting to believe "morel hunting" was the new snipe hunt!


As with any hunting its called hunting for a reason, if it were picking then heck we'd all be filing our bags every trip out!
I hear ya tho, when I was younger and wanted to figure it out for my self, well it was like impossable, but now ive learned alot and tend to do OK! 
If your passionate about it you will succeed, if not well you can still get lucky even if its in you own back yard ya lucky dog!
I say that in JEST, I had a spot in the yard a few years ago where an old poplar pallet was rotting away, 3 str8 years about 30 small white morels would show rite about memorial day! 

BD


----------

